# 1930's  Elgin



## Rusty72 (Oct 3, 2019)

Got this Elgin recently . Original paint kinda rough but cool.
Might be too small for me,




so might be moving it along once I finish it .


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 3, 2019)

Close Up!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks good...but it's gonna be too small.  Even the taller 20" frames are a bit tight.


----------

